# WIKIRI has tricolor



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

From Bolivar Province which means actual tricolors. Should be coming in soon.

Really nice looking too.










I bet those flashmarks would redden up with some superpig.

-Nish


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone know the price on these?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got a reply from Elaine, their going for $95 Canadian.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So very exciting!


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

E. tricolor - "rio" - $85 in the u.s.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are awesome. I have to have some.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

"Rio" seems a bit vague.

There are at least 3 or 4 (more I'm sure) tricolor/anthonyi's that include "Rio ... " in their description/name.

It would be good to know what it really is. I do understand the fear of pinpointing too much (bc/ of smugglers) - but I'd love to know more about them.

s


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I doubt you're going to get much more info, Scott--you'll just have to be content that they are locale-specific. There was a 3-part article series on _E. tricolor_ a couple years ago in the Dutch Dendrobatid magazine. The first article gave specific locations for the frogs/populations featured: within a few months the frogs featured in the article were already available and being circulated within the hobby over there. The authors felt horrible, and in the subsequent two articles refrained from giving the specific localities. I can understand if Wikiri wants to protect the locales from poachers and smugglers.

And as was said, these are actual_ E. tricolor_...and to me look very similar to Moraspungo frogs. It would be interesting to see their bellies: if they have yellow/gold ventral markings then they may be from the Rio Soloma area.


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

"Rio"
that is what they call them....


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> I doubt you're going to get much more info, Scott--you'll just have to be content that they are locale-specific. There was a 3-part article series on _E. tricolor_ a couple years ago in the Dutch Dendrobatid magazine. The first article gave specific locations for the frogs/populations featured: within a few months the frogs featured in the article were already available and being circulated within the hobby over there. The authors felt horrible, and in the subsequent two articles refrained from giving the specific localities. I can understand if Wikiri wants to protect the locales from poachers and smugglers.
> 
> And as was said, these are actual_ E. tricolor_...and to me look very similar to Moraspungo frogs. It would be interesting to see their bellies: if they have yellow/gold ventral markings then they may be from the Rio Soloma area.


From pictures posted elsewhere, they do have large amounts of yellow on their bellies.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I do understand Ron - and I find the whole situation in that regard unfortunate.

At the very least, they at least need a better label.

"Rio" is rather generic.

"Rio what?!?"

"Rio Rio ... " ...

"NO! Rio _*what*_?!?"

s


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They (or we, as long as all future shipments are from the same locale) could just create a new "Rio ----" name for them for ID to protect their locale.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Rio Oculto ....


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> I do understand Ron - and I find the whole situation in that regard unfortunate.
> 
> At the very least, they at least need a better label.
> 
> ...


There ya go, they are officially (unofficially) "Rio What".


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I was gonna say they look like what I imagine morasungo to look like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm going for a group of 6. Couldn't resist. Time to get that 70 gallon bowfront going -_-.

-Nish


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm getting a pair myself maybe more if I can crunch down on budgeting.


----------

